# Beef Ribs today!



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2006)

saw a pack yesterday, a little shiney, but decent meat between the bones.
WSM getting ready to get fired up...it's 30 degrees here in the Sun Fun City.


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

I did beef ribs last week.  Mine had a little more meet on them than those, but not much.  Turned out pretty darn good.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 28, 2006)

Whatcha gonna put on em?
Look pretty good from here and the price is about right too


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2006)

yeah I'm the only one eating, so I think I'll find enough meat.
1.79 a pound, 3 and a half pounds,  de-membraned, rubbed with
Wolfe Rub, sprayed with Remington (Mr. Mist), and waiting for the fire to start.


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah *I'm the only one eating*, so I think I'll find enough meat.
> 1.79 a pound, 3 and a half pounds,  de-membraned, rubbed with
> Wolfe Rub, sprayed with Remington (Mr. Mist), and waiting for the fire to start.



 :badgrin: 


Let us know how they come out.  :grin: 
I'll be checking in a little over 6 hrs. :!:


----------



## john pen (Jan 28, 2006)

Remington ? Mr Mist ?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 28, 2006)

They look ready to go! :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2006)

Fire in the hole!

Gonna settle the temps and put em on!


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Remington ? Mr Mist ?


This should answer all your questions. http://www.mrmist.com/


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2006)

sorry John, I forgot to answer your question...Bill The Grill Guy turned me on to it.  I love it, but a lot of folks don't.  It's very strong...I love to spray my burgers with it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2006)

and we're off at 10:30 am!


----------



## Griff (Jan 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez, I thought there for a minute that the Cap'n was using a firearm in his BBQ.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2006)

so good it'll kill ya!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2006)

Looking good Cappy! Very different taste beef vs. pork ribs. It's nice for a change up every now and then!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2006)

after 3 hours, into the foil...lots of pull back, not much meat on these bones...should be enough though..!


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> after 3 hours, into the foil...lots of pull back, not much meat on these bones...*should be enough though*..!


Yeah, yeah, yeah... just you eating... no one else is invited.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2006)

Finney, if you want to come, I've got some beanie weenies in the cabinet!


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2006)

Man, haven't heard from Cappie in a long time.  I hope that WolfeRub didn't kill him.  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2006)

sorry I got busy eating.  Pics are at home, I'll post em when I get there.
Went 3-2 and a half-1....very tender, but man did they shrink up...wasn't much meat on those bones, but it was enough for me.
Rub was excellent, but I overdid it a bit.,.probably cause I wasn't expecting the final product to be so small.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 29, 2006)

Cappy whenever I do beef ribs I always do more than I need due to the shrinkage!


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2006)

Glad they turned out good for you.
I'll take you up on those beanie weenies another time.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2006)

I've always got a can for you!


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2006)

What sauce did you use?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2006)

Glad you asked...I made a combo of about 1/3 Sonny's BBQ sauce,  and 2/3 Mesquite Steak Sauce from Stonewall Kitchen.  I was never going to use it on a steak.  One of my bosses brings me stuff like rubs and sauces when he travels.  Don't know where he picked it up.  It was more like a bbq sauce than a steak sauce..smokey and fairly chunky, pretty sweet but a little tart too.

  To this I added about a half a cup of my Blues Hog Red clone to thin it out to go in the foil.  Came out pretty dang good, but the way...used the original mixture to baste.


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2006)

Good deal.  They look tasty.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2006)

Cap, those are looking great. How are they on tenderness? Do they compare with pork or are they more of a struggle? I've never done beef ribs before.

I have to be careful though, I don't want to be accused of going crazy :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2006)

well Crazy B, the flavor is much different obviously...kind of a steaky taste, which is a good thing.  These were very very tender, and next time
I'll cut the time in foil a little bit, maybe 15 or 20 minutes.   Fat was well rendered, which was what I was trying to achieve.  Didn't hit the magic point, but it was a good cook.  Hope I can find some meatier ribs sometime.


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well Crazy B, the flavor is much different obviously...kind of a steaky taste, which is a good thing.  These were very very tender, and next time
> I'll cut the time in foil a little bit, maybe 15 or 20 minutes.   Fat was well rendered, which was what I was trying to achieve.  Didn't hit the magic point, but it was a good cook.  Hope I can find some meatier ribs sometime.



Cappy those beef ribs looked great way to go. My wife Niki loves beef ribs she would drool over those, and you would have a friend for life , I do them everyonce and awhile for her and me as well. Just have to have beef now and again!


----------

